# Advised to Lie at MEPS by NG Recruiter



## Longtucky (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all,

I already know what I am going to do in regards to this but was advised to make an update post outside of the welcome area. This is in regards to my pursuit of a REP-63 contract.

I used marijuana around 8 times during high school and freshman year of college. The recruiter I have been speaking to, who also claims that he is _the _recruiter for 19th Group out of my state, advised me to say I only used it twice because I risk being DQed at MEPS because of this. I must admit, I said okay to this, but haven't been able to get it out of my head. I sent him an e-mail saying that I prefer to be DQed at MEPS for telling the truth than to lie and enter the military with that hanging over my head. I plan to follow up with a phone call at some point today.

Just a heads up to any other wannabes looking to go National Guard.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Tell the truth, I've never heard of anyone being DQ'ed for smoking pot in high school.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 17, 2017)

If you ever have to take a polygraph or get a BG check for a clearance and they find out you've been lying about anything, it's over. Your profile says you'd like to get into intelligence...so somewhere along the road your gonna be given a hard look. Good for you, bravo zulu.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 17, 2017)

Do what is good with your conscience.


----------



## Longtucky (Jan 17, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Tell the truth, I've never heard of anyone being DQ'ed for smoking pot in high school.





Ocoka One said:


> If you ever have to take a polygraph or get a BG check for a clearance and they find out you've been lying about anything, it's over.





TLDR20 said:


> Do what is good with your conscience.



Thank you for the responses. I am absolutely going to tell the truth. Firstly, because my conscience would not be able to handle it, secondly, because whether I make it into SF or not, I feel I'd be dishonoring the profession.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jan 17, 2017)

Some decisions, especially when incriminating others specifically and eternally on the interwebs, don't need to be posted about, IMO. Whats the heads up to other "wannabes'? Not to lie? If one's moral compass were such that it requires online support/gratification, one may want to reconsider this profession.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 17, 2017)

Disagree because it does not appear that the OP is looking for "online support/gratification", but instead looking for options/ideas on how to come clean and not be DQ'd before he even starts.

My perception of the OP's "heads up" is to warn folks who are not as far along in the process as he is, what to possibly expect from a recruiter.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

MOD hat


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jan 17, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> So you are suggesting that I should not have posted the information, that is retrievable by anyone with access to the www?
> 
> ETA: MOD hat off.


No, my comment was in reference to OP. However, it appears I am possibly incorrect in my presuption and will go back to knowing that I shouldn't post things- it rarely turns out well.


----------



## Longtucky (Jan 17, 2017)

Peacemaker01 said:


> No, my comment was in reference to OP. However, it appears I am possibly incorrect in my presuption and will go back to knowing that I shouldn't post things- it rarely turns out well.



Re-reading my post, I wish that I had used different language in regards to the last sentence. I can see how it can be misconstrued. I apologize for this. My intent was to let others who are in the same position as I am, or not as far along as me, my thought process behind telling the truth and what might be expected from a recruiter. I appreciate all the responses and will be more wary of how I word my communications in the future.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

[Q


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 17, 2017)

Peacemaker01 said:


> Some decisions, especially when incriminating others specifically and eternally on the interwebs, don't need to be posted about, IMO. Whats the heads up to other "wannabes'? Not to lie? If one's moral compass were such that it requires online support/gratification, one may want to reconsider this profession.



I agree with you here man.


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 17, 2017)

Tell the truth. Stay clear of anyone that tells you to lie. 

I used to have a heart murmur, everyone (besides recruiter) told me not to mention it at MEPS. I did and it worked out. Apparently they were surprised I was passed but it all worked out so I'm not questioning it. 

As for marijuana, I'm sure nobody cares if you experimented a bit with it in HS. Say yeah I've tried it several times and leave it at that, I doubt they truly care as long as you have nothing to do with it any more. I didn't hear once at MEPS that it's grounds for DQ for previous use. However I wasn't concerned about that myself. 


Wish you luck.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2017)

I think the biggest crime here is that you remembered a hard number. Don't waste your life with weak-ass weed.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 17, 2017)

Reminds me of a saying some relatives used to say.. "If you always tell the truth, you never have to remember what you said."

If you start the little white lies now, eventually you're gonna hit some screener or questionnaire and have to say.. "what did I put on this last time?"

just keep it clean from day 1. it'll make life easier.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 17, 2017)

If you lie about something like that, everyone who knows you smoked weed better tell the same lie.  When the investigators come around and your pothead buddies are like "Yeah bro, me and Timmy used to blaze up EVERY day at 4:20!!" or whatever, it might end badly for you.  One of my wife's soldiers got booted and lost his clearance because he lied about how much he used to smoke.  Irony is, NO ONE CARED that he smoked pot.  They cared he lied about it.

^that's the personal side.  Now the professional part:  if you lie to get into my profession, I don't want you in my profession.  Others' opinions will vary.


----------

